

W3C wants WHATWG to stop their separate HTML 5 Spec. Who should maintain spec? - dahditdah
http://lists.whatwg.org/pipermail/whatwg-whatwg.org/2010-June/026855.html
A similar post with more information was sent to the W3C public-html mailing list: http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-html/2010Jun/0619.html
======
dahditdah
A similar post with some more information was sent to the W3C public-html
mailing list: [http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
html/2010Jun/0619...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-
html/2010Jun/0619.html)

